# Removing Steam: Help



## Robert.K (Dec 21, 2005)

Hey Everyone, 

I need some help getting Steam off my computer. Everytime I try and remove it, it doesn't leave. I restart my computer and it shows up again. I can't get it off. Can someone help me? Thanks in advance.

Rob


----------



## mphair (Dec 19, 2005)

hey,
it would help to know how you have tried removing it? are you just deleting stuff, or going through add/remove program tool?

-mphair


----------



## Kramer55 (Jan 18, 2005)

Try this:

Go to Start->Run
Type msconfig
Click the startup tab
Uncheck Steam.exe (or something similar to that)


----------



## lunar_angel (Dec 22, 2005)

hi there. i play a lotta steam games too and i remember having that problem a while back. i hope you get as lucky as i did, it took a few tries. first i tried [start, control panel, add/remove programs, click on steam, then click on change/remove] then you just follow the steps. but if that dont work, then go to [start, all programs, steam, uninstall, uninstall steam] then follow the steps. a folder named "steam" may still be in [program files] so go there and simply delete it into recycle bin. then empty it. kramer was nice too also give you the method of removing "steam" from start up. meaning, steam wont start up as soon as you start ur computer. it wont show up on the bottom right corner of ur screen with all the little icons, but the program is still there. hope things work out!


----------

